# Halloween Bike



## tailhole (Sep 30, 2012)

Thinking about making one of these for the upcoming holiday


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 30, 2012)

That would scare the h*!! out of me coming down the road especially if it were running!!!!!!!!!  On second thought add a throttle grip for it......


----------



## Old-Bikes (Oct 9, 2012)

eesh... better go with a Skyhawk 80cc kit. they're cheap and fast.


----------

